# COVID is inexpensive



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Since March (6 months)...

Me and my spouse

Went out to our friends place only 2 times
Invited friends at our place only 2 times
Went out to restaurants only 2 times
Me, personally

I haven't made any personal expense in 6 months
I saved more than 500$ in public transport (85$ x 6 months)
I am currently on vacation for one week alone (meaning my spouse is not on vacation) and tomorrow I'm about to go out and make my first personal expense in 6 months. I'm planning on a 6-hour motorcycle ride with a little pause at some microbrewery. That'll cost maybe 30$ of gas and 50$ at the microbrewery. Feels weird. I used to have that kind of personal expense at least once every month.

Maybe I should've done some skydiving during COVID, they're certainly good with social distancing, haha!

I'm usually pretty frugal and minimalist, but recently I was looking at my personal budget and I've never spend so little money in my life.

How about you?


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Pretty much back to normal levels here. I was down about $200/mo at the peak of the shutdowns.

I wonder if this phenomena might partially explain why the real estate market has been so resilient... people not spending on vacations or other experiences, so they're actually more flush with cash due to COVID. This is apart from the obvious effects of the CERB and mortgage deferrals.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't forget the $13,000 our governments spent on behalf of each and every Canadian by way of undercharging the taxes you actually owe. They spent the same amount for your spouse and each of your children. So add that up and see how much money you actually went through this year. Rest assured, that bill will come one day.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

We have tried to make it as 'normal' as possible for the family, so are still doing lots of things.

Saved

Monthly parking, gas, insurance ~500 month since April
Refunded fee for activities and school bus for kids in April- June - $1000
Cancelled field trips and overnight school trips (my kids are really devastated over this) ~$500
Major family vacations deferred (we will spend this still just don't know when)
Spent more:

Groceries: Increase in the initially prices and increasing reserves ~$200 a month increase
Activities for home to help with kids and keep their mental health and physical up $2000
Increase utilities and internet cost due to higher usage and requirements
Camping trips with camper rental $2000
PPE: Masks, sanitizers, etc ~$1000
Lost income from consulting contracts (was not CERB eligible)
We are still eating out as much just in the take out format. 

So I would say we are pretty even, probably a little behind.


----------



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

I have been saving a lot of money on gas expenses due to work. However, now that workplaces want their workers coming back to work that expense will slowly start to climb back up.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Unfortunately the government has taken up more than your slack and has ensured it will cost you and your family for generations.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

OptsyEagle said:


> Don't forget the $13,000 our governments spent on behalf of each and every Canadian by way of undercharging the taxes you actually owe. They spent the same amount for your spouse and each of your children. So add that up and see how much money you actually went through this year. Rest assured, that bill will come one day.





Just a Guy said:


> Unfortunately the government has taken up more than your slack and has ensured it will cost you and your family for generations.


Yeah in the present day I saved a lot of money, but then we'll have to pay the bill...


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

They are using COVID as an excuse that money is dirty. Eliminate cash so they can track everything to raise taxes 70%


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

We are both retired and most of our activities were low cost to begin with...go to the cabin, have friends over for barbeque and drinks, do some projects around the house, golf, cook at home, etc. I also have a home gym so we weren't affected by the gyms closing, and in fact, I was able to sell some excess gym equipment and make a nice profit.

We have cancelled a planned trip (booked pre-Covid) to take GF's daughter to Disneyworld in mid-November so we'll save some money there. Virus aside, we expect more and worse riots if the Democrats don't get their way in the election. It's not worth it to us to take a chance.

We've also planned for 2 months in Mazatlán in January and February. If we have to cancel we'll save $3000 rent for a condo.

Luckily the decks that I built at our house and the cabin were done before the increase in lumber costs, but there are a few other projects that I'm putting off until spring hoping the prices return to normal or close to normal.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Our biggest expense was paying for a hip replacement in Mexico ($25000) and paying for our prepaid return flight on Westjet by taking American ($880). But we cancelled an expensive European trip this fall.

Entertainment has been lower because we order in and supply our own wine. Food prices have gone up a little.
Because we eat out so seldom, we use Groupon to save 20%.

Hair care has decreased owing to reduced frequency.


----------

